# zahlreiche Probleme habe ich gerade



## DBGTKING (25. Januar 2013)

1.Bei Helldorado lässt sich der pysik treiber nicht intstallieren,ageira Physik Treiber ging nicht,habe auch den Nvidia Pysik Treiber versucht zu intstallieren,der zeigt beim installieren nur Text an und will einfach nicht weietr installieren wie beim Ageira Treiber auch,der selbe scheis.Und wenn ich dann startet kommt die Pysik Treiber Frage.Welche möglichkeiten habe ich denn noch
2.Serious sam 2 sagt immer d3d.dll konnte modul nicht finden und nach update konne scriptuall.dll das modul nicht finden,liegt es an dem zu aktuellem Grafikkarten Treiber oder am Dell WIndows XP Windows?
3.Dann habe ich bei opera massive probleme der spuckt immer error aus,sobald irgendwas mit sript ist machts error,ich habe keine zu veraltets opera,weis aber nicht mehr weiter.
4.der media Player Classic und windows media Player spielen fasst keine musik und video mehr ab.


----------



## keinnick (25. Januar 2013)

Ich würde den Rechner mal komplett neu aufsetzen. Hört sich alles ziemlich vergurkt an. Du kannst Dich natürlich jedem Fehler einzeln widmen aber ob da nicht noch weiterer Kram unter der Oberfläche schlummert weißt Du dann auch nicht


----------



## OdlG (25. Januar 2013)

zum physx:

du kannst ageia treiber nicht installieren, wenn nvidias physx-treiber drauf ist. also erst nvidias physxsoftware deinstallieren, dann ageia installieren und dann wieder nvidia installieren!

hatte das problem neulich auch


----------



## DBGTKING (26. Januar 2013)

ah werde das mal ausprobieren,vielleicht klappt das ja und habe kein aktuelles opera vielelicht liegt es ja daran.Und wiedergeben kann ich bei video endlich wieder alles.
Dann hätte ich aber das mit serious sam aber dann noch immer.Habe auch grafikfehler bei empire erth die erweiterung,ich sehe da die landschaft nicht mehr und beim normalen,zeigt der mir keine objekte mehr an,ich denke das liegt am zu aktuellen grafikkarten treiber,hatte das normalerweise nur bei windows 7 diese probleme aber bei windows xp noch nicht.

Das mit neuinstallieren kann ich immer noch machen,habe zwar keine daten drauf und sonst fast keine spiele auch nicht so viele programme drauf,vielelicht vertragen sich die spiele mit dell sp3 windows xp nicht so recht kann ja sein oder,aber was weis man.


----------

